# 10 Promi - Weisheiten über das Trinken



## krawutz (1 Juni 2013)

*Abstinenz ist doch nur was für Leute, die vom Saufen einen schweren Kopf bekommen.

Joseph Heller


Im Rausch erkennt man die Tiefen des Lebens, nüchtern nur die Abgründe.

Kostas Varnalis


Es gibt keinen Grund, Alkohol zu trinken - wohl aber stets einen Anlass.

Thomas Christian Dahme


Die Welt ist voll von Leuten, die Wasser predigen und Wein trinken.

Giovanni Guareschi


Die Vorliebe der Engländer für Tee begreift man erst, wenn man ihren Kaffee gekostet hat.

Oscar Wilde


Um Lügen zu erzählen, betrinke ich mich mit Poesie. Um die Wahrheit zu sagen, muss ich mich mit Wein betrinken.

Kostas Varnalis


Trinken ist sinnlos, wenn man nüchtern bleiben will.

Patrick Boyle


Wo rohe Säfte sinnlos walten, kann sich kein rechter Rausch entfalten.

unbekannt


Mancher trinkt, um seine Frau zu vergessen. Dann kommt er nach Hause und sieht sie doppelt.

Henning Venske


Die Freundschaft, die der Wein gemacht, wirkt wie der Wein nur eine Nacht.

Friedrich von Logan

*


----------



## comatron (1 Juni 2013)

Alle haben Recht, und : Hauptsache, es schmeckt !


----------

